# X-Drive: Schwergängig?



## Radical_53 (4. August 2004)

Heute kamen endlich meine heiß ersehnten Atlas X-Type Kurbeln an.

Nach dem Einbau, der strikt nach Anleitung erfolgte, jedoch ein Kuriosum: 

1. Wenn ich an der Kurbel drehe, fühlt sich das an als würde sie "eiern". An einem Punkt ist es halt schwerer zu drehen.
2. Das Ganze an sich ist sehr schwergängig, zumindest wesentlich mehr als bei einem normalen Innenlager. Wie früher ohne Kette einmal Anschubsen und die Kurbeln sind eine Weile im Kreis gesaust ist so nicht mehr. Mit normaler Handkraft angeschubst dreht sich die Kurbel nicht mal ganz eine Umdrehung.

Hab ich da jetzt beim Einbau irgendwas falsch gemacht oder vergessen, oder ist das normal?


----------



## Phil Claus (5. August 2004)

Hi Radical_53,

freut mich, dass Du nunmehr Deine Cranks erhalten hast. Aufgrund Deiner Schilderung muss ich davon ausgehen, dass beim Einbau etwas schief gelaufen ist. Bitte checke, ob die Spacer korrekt gesetzt sind. Das die Kurbel sich in eingebautem Zustand kaum mit der Hand bewegen lässt ist normal, ich habe das selbe Phänomen an meinen Diabolus X-Type Cranks, dies ist normal. Es klingt, als ob das Lager deiner Cranks eventuell an einer Stelle nicht glatt ist, bzw. die Lager nicht ausreichend gefettet sind. Von hier aus ist schwer eine Diagnose zu erstellen, gehe bitte zu Deinem Händler, der Dich mit Sicherheit bei der Ursachenforschung unterstützen wird.

Let me know, what it was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (5. August 2004)

hatte an meinem Diabolus X-Type  das selbe Problem mit dem schweren laufen 

da ich aber mein lager geschlissen hab und momentan auf ein neues warte 
hab ich ein ersatz montiert, Shimano XT, bei dem geht es einiges leichter  !!!


----------



## Radical_53 (5. August 2004)

@phil: Ja, die Spacer sitzen richtig. Einzig mit den Scheiben für die Kettenlinie liege ich noch im Klinch, aber das sollte sich schließlich auch machen lassen.

Mit dem Fett werde ich nochmal schauen, evtl. probiere ich da auch mal eine andere Sorte (im Moment Finish Line Teflon Grease).

Besten Dank für die Tips! Daß es an sich eher schwergängig ist und normal, ist sehr erleichternd zu wissen


----------



## Livanh (5. August 2004)

das "problem" mit dem schwergängig is normal. is bei meinen diabolus x-type auch so. einfach nur so fest anziehen, dass kein spiel mehr vorhanden ist. 
drehen sich dann zwar noch immer net so leicht wie normale kurbeln, beim fahren 
merkt man davon aber nix.
mfg


----------



## Radical_53 (5. August 2004)

Solang ich beim Fahren nix davon merke, und sie so steif sind wie sie ausschauen, soll mir das wurscht sein.

Es kam mir nur anfangs eben sehr seltsam vor, drum hab ich direkt nachgefragt, bevor ich da noch ein blaues Wunder erlebe.
Vorsicht ist halt besser als Nachsicht


----------



## Radical_53 (6. August 2004)

So, Problem scheint gelöst zu sein. Vom Anziehen stand mein ich nix in der Beschreibung, jetzt mit "mäßig" angezogener Schraube und neu aufgetragenem Fett fühlt sich das schon besser an.

Sind doch auch schick die Kleinen, oder?


----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2004)

fast zu schade zum benutzen die kettenblätter, so schön


----------



## McDaniel (6. August 2004)

Hmm ... die sind ja echt fööön, gibts die denn auch ohne Kettenblätter?


----------

